# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en el estanque de Manzanares

## perdiguera

Manzanares, pueblo, villa o ciudad, realmente no sé que categoría tiene ya que para Wikipedia es pueblo y para el Ayuntamiento ciudad, de la provincia de Ciudad Real tiene un estanque dentro del Parque del Polígono.
El lugar es un espacio tranquilo y relativamente grande para el tamaño del pueblo o ciudad, al que parece que acuden lugareños y visitantes atraídos por la variedad de ambientes que componen el Parque.
En dicho parque hay un estanque, que por desgracia no está muy limpio, un jardín botánico con especies arbóreas singulares y muy bien explicadas, una muestra de palmípedas y otras aves, algunas de las cuales permanecían encerradas dentro de un amplio espacio rodeado por redes, una reproducción del sistema solar a dos escalas una para los tamaños y otra para las distancias, un parque infantil y un auditorio en forma de semicírculo con graderías; aparte de los correspondientes bares y zonas de barbacoas con sus aseos.

En primer lugar os pongo algunas fotos del estanque y los animales.







Luego seguiremos con el sistema solar.

----------


## REEGE

Perdiguera el Pavo Real....IMPRESIONANTE!!!!!!!!!!!
Que fotaca!! La verdad es que es una de las aves más bonitas que hay.
Menudo viajecito que te has dado, te ha dado tiempo a ver casi todo desde Sevilla a tu pueblo, eh...jejeje

----------


## perdiguera

Programación, amigo, programación.
Con ella vas a cualquier lugar.
Sin ella no ves nada bueno.

----------


## Los terrines

Fenomenales fotografías, perdiguera, y, como dice REEGE, el pavo real es impresionante. Muchas gracias por compartirlas.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas imágenes preciosas.

Coincido con todos: la de el pavo real es impresionante.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------

